# Trying to make Contacts in N.W Ohio (and S.E Michigan)



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, we are gettin ready for plowing... And we are looking for work, and also looking for contacts as possible subs or backup... We will be running atleast 2 plows this year...

Also, if anyone has a salt truck, we might be looking to have stuff salted, if we dont have the work to buy one...

*We arent promising any work, or promising we can work... But we want to net work juist in case...*


----------



## Dadywags (Oct 3, 2009)

*Back up & Salt speader*

Hi My name is Bill Wagoner and I have A 4x4 truck with a 7' Meyer plow with a buyer salt spreader. I live in Oregon (Jerusalem township) if you would like me to be in your net work or have any question email [email protected] or call me 419-972-4001


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dadywags;837637 said:


> Hi My name is Bill Wagoner and I have A 4x4 truck with a 7' Meyer plow with a buyer salt spreader. I live in Oregon (Jerusalem township) if you would like me to be in your net work or have any question email [email protected] or call me 419-972-4001


really? I like in Jerusalem Township too... I will pass your info along to my bro, maybe we can meet up sometime and talk. How much experience do you have? Also what size is your truck? 1/2 ton, 3/4, 1? And is your salter a tailgate or bed, and lastly, are you insured?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Update... I forgot to put we got a salter, if any one gets in a pinch. Its a Buyers 2 yard....


----------

